# Using Regular Liquid Nails on a Tub Surround



## Second Look (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought a solid plastic tub surround which is about 1/8" thick. It came with Liquid Nails Tub Surround Adhesive which says on the tube it will not burn through.

I'm about one tube short for the job and wonder if regular liquid nails will discolor the surround, bleeding all the way through to the finished surface. I have had this problem using liquid nails on vinyl cove (baseboard), the flexible kind that comes in a roll. 

That cove material is much softer and thinner than the tub surround and I'm thinking maybe the surround doesn't actually require the fancy type adhesive which would require yet another trip to the store.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Why take a chance on melting that surround, I would get another tube of the right stuff. Although I put a couple in with silicone a few years ago.


----------



## trades01 (Oct 28, 2008)

Second Look said:


> I bought a solid plastic tub surround which is about 1/8" thick. It came with Liquid Nails Tub Surround Adhesive which says on the tube it will not burn through.
> 
> I'm about one tube short for the job and wonder if regular liquid nails will discolor the surround, bleeding all the way through to the finished surface. I have had this problem using liquid nails on vinyl cove (baseboard), the flexible kind that comes in a roll.
> 
> That cove material is much softer and thinner than the tub surround and I'm thinking maybe the surround doesn't actually require the fancy type adhesive which would require yet another trip to the store.


 i have tried to use liquid nails on a job for a customer and it did bleed through wasn't all but a minute bit of color disfigure but had to replace tub i would buy the right stuff.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I agree, just go and buy the right stuff that came with it.

I wouldnt take a chance with it.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

I know it's hard sometime, but read the directions the manufactuer gave you. Use only what they suggest. Cheap insurance is sometimes the best insurance.:whistling


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

dayspring said:


> I know it's hard sometime, but read the directions the manufactuer gave you. Use only what they suggest. Cheap insurance is sometimes the best insurance.:whistling


Just to reiterate, any deviation from the instructions and you own all product failure liability. Put it in the way they instruct and they do.

Good Luck
Dave


----------

